# What's this fish #39



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's one for ya:



It's from the very top of the Popo Agie River in the Wind River Mountains.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

OK, I'll go first. 

Based on the fins, spots, and color, I'll say a rainbowXgolden hybrid. The spotting numbers suggest bow, along with the color along midline, and the spotting distribution (no spots below midline except near tail) and red belly suggest golden in the genealogy.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I was gonna go with cuttbow due to the coloration on the fins (generally see that with cuttbows) but Cath, you swayed me with the point about the lack of spots below the lateral line. 

And, goldens get that yellow and red/orange color on their jaw just like this fish has.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Popo Agie - say "pa po zha"

.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Gold as Golden, Colorado…


.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Popo Agie - say "pa po zha"
> 
> .


So that's how you say it. I always pronounced it similarly to what I used to say when I cleaned up after changing a diaper on my kids.

Is Golden CO very golden? Smells of burnt rope nowadays. ;-)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Catherder said:


> So that's how you say it. I always pronounced it similarly to what I used to say when I cleaned up after changing a diaper on my kids.
> 
> Is Golden CO very golden? Smells of burnt rope nowadays. ;-)


mmmmm burnt rope:hippie:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

A good looking fish of the trout flavor lying on some succulent shrubbery.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a Cuttbow from Lake Eyecantmemberdaname.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> It's a Cuttbow from Lake Eyecantmemberdaname.


Whoops!! It's a Goldenbow. Sorry about that. Geeze, I got my head so far up my $ss I need a glass belly button to see where I'm goin'.

If you look close there's white trim on the pectoral fin. The lake it was caught in is know for very large, and very fussy, Goldenbows.

.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Where the heck is Peanut Butter and Honey when you need him. He would tell us the truth.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Whoops!! It's a Goldenbow. Sorry about that. Geeze, I got my head so far up my $ss I need a glass belly button to see where I'm goin'.
> 
> If you look close there's white trim on the pectoral fin. The lake it was caught in is know for very large, and very fussy, Goldenbows.
> 
> .


Awww, cmon Goob, which is it?;-) And was it caught in the Poopy Agie river or a lake?

Very nice fish regardless. Did you measure it?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Awww, cmon Goob, which is it?;-) And was it caught in the Poopy Agie river or a lake?
> 
> Very nice fish regardless. Did you measure it?


It's a Goldenbow out of a lake on the Popo Agie drainage. 10,999' elevation.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know how long it is. Always tried to get em back in the water as soon as I could. I have caught Goldenbows in the 24" range. The yellow flower in the picture is Alpine Avens, a geum. It's flowers are about 3/4" in diameter. You could scale the fish using the flowers.

I caught the fish with the best Golden Trout lure there is: a mealworm and a bobber.

.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice dam fish Goob. Period......


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> It's a Goldenbow out of a lake on the Popo Agie drainage. 10,999' elevation.


First off, whoot whoot! No first guess curse on this one! *()*

And seriously, as I said before, that's a very cool fish. :O||:

When life gets a little less crazy for me in a few weeks, I want to head back up and check on Utah's aguabonitas to see how they are doing. (Or save the wear and tear on the vehicle and just go on a day hike for grayling/trout and maybe some shrooms) I know you have a booklet of big game tags to prepare for this year, but let me know if you want to come along.


----------

